# my hazy front door gets nothing but jokes



## jerrykauf (Aug 28, 2007)

fftopic:Ya, I thought I would join this site because I figured I could get some advice about constuction issues, maybe even give some advice, however after my first question that does not appear to be how this site works, maybe I'm wrong but the only answers I recieved were jokes.
So, I will try this one more time....this thread goes out to only experienced painters, and not electricians. I have a homeowner with a fiberglass door stained with gel stain and sealed, however the homeowners are complaigning of a white haze that appears on the inside of the door, they can wipe it off and later it reappears, and of course the seals are on the door! and tearing the house down and starting over dosen't really seem to be the right option either (duh). Now can someone help me with this without being a comedian? It would be greatly appreciated! Please show me this site can be a benifit!!!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

my best guess..
http://www.jiancai365.cn/new_view.asp?id=4341

"The staining occurs when drying conditions cause the paint to dry too slowly, allowing the surfactants to rise to the surface of the paint. 
Surfactant leaching usually occurs during the spring and fall when the daytime temperatures drop below the dew point rapidly, or when temperatures are low and humidity remains high. The spotting and streaking occur when moisture condenses on the fresh paint and draws the surfactants rapidly out of the paint film."


I painted an exterior years ago...dark brown. A couple days after I finished, the homeowners called frantic about a haze that had appeared on the South side siding. I went over and washed it off w/water, and it never (as far as I know) came back. I'm guessing this/your haze will eventually stop appearing too.

Sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Did the painter stain both sides of the door? And the haze is only appearing on the inside?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I've not heard of surfactant leaching with gel stains
But hey, it's possible

But we'll need to know:


ProWallGuy said:


> Did the painter stain both sides of the door? And the haze is only appearing on the inside?


And what exact products and procedures were used to apply the stain/sealer


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

jerrykauf said:


> ....this thread goes out to only experienced painters, and not electricians.


It doesn't work that way...YOU don't get to decide, nor dictate, who responds to your threads  WE do ...so lighten up. :jester:




jerrykauf said:


> Please show me this site can be a benifit!!!


Give it some time...you asked the same dam question multiple times in a 3 hour period (during working hours, no less) with a very annoying font. What did you honestly expect? The world to snap to attention for you?

You get what you pay for ...so unless you want to pay someone to come on over there and straighten this out for you ...let the folks who FREELY volunteer their time and wisdom to help you out w/o getting all emotional on us/them/me....
...in the meantime, enjoy the jocularity extended to you (also free, by the way) and learn to appreciate the fact that the world is not going to end because one door has an issue.


----------



## jerrykauf (Aug 28, 2007)

I have no idea how the stain and sealer was applied, what we are looking at is a therma-tru fiberglass entry door with sidelights. the gel stain comes in a kit with stain and sealer. the stain is applies and left to dry, and I know you cannot touch the door during the drying process, once dry the sealer is applied. I have seen a haze like this on steel doors, usually painted in the winter, but the haze is always on the outside of the door.
I don,t know I find it hard to believe no one out there in this big world of ours has ever seen this before. But thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## jerrykauf (Aug 28, 2007)

actually I do get to dictate what responses I find to be of help and now I know yours will not be.......just for my future reference, I appreciate your help? By the way I don't get emotional when it comes to cyberspace!


----------



## jerrykauf (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes the haze only appears on the inside of the door.


----------



## jerrykauf (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I am thinking it has something to do with the stain not being totally cured before the sealer was applied, however the fact that it is hazing up on the inside of the door is kinda weird, at least I think so.
I have seen painted doors get a haze on the outside of the door when it starts getting chilly out, usually doors painted with a dark paint, hopefully I will get a response from someone that is experienced with situations such as this.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes, I have direct experience with therma tru fiberglass doors.
...and many problems with them...

but different from your problem.

Never-the-less, some information is provided that might be enough to help.

Key factor here is "homeowner".
...furthermore, that ho has wiped the door, repetitively, and the haze manifests itself, again.

I do not think they are wiping off the stain, or solvents within the stain.

I would suspect it is only condensate building on the inside of the door.

How old is the door/ and building?
What is the general humidity in the locale?
Do they EVER open their doors and windows?
A/C running a lot, or humidifiers, power cooking, or any lifestyle factors?

Does the haze have a color, or possess and odor?

If the coating on the door has properly cured, try waxing the door.
r


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Is "Final Punch Builder Services" sorta like a handyman service?


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2004)

I've had problems with surfactant leaching on interiors-- always in bathrooms that were used the day we painted and water got splashed on the new paint. We simply wiped the surfactant off and the problem went away.

It sounds like something different in your case, since it seems to be recurring. Can you post photos? It really helps to be able to see these things.

Without futher information, I'd say remove the finish and start over. But I'm not sure how to do that on a fiberglass door.

Brian Phillips


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

An Engineer and an Construction Worker are sitting next to each other on a long flight across country. The Engineer leans over to the Construction Worker and asks if he would like to play a fun game. The Construction Worker just wants to take a nap, so he politely declines and rolls over to the window to catch a few winks. 

The Engineer persists and explains that the game is real easy and a lot of fun. He explains "I ask you a question, and if you don't know the answer, you pay me $5. Then you ask me a question, and if I don't know the answer, I'll pay you $5." Again, the Construction Worker politely declines and tries to get to sleep. 

The Engineer, now somewhat agitated, says, "OK, if you don't know the answer you pay me $5, and if I don't know the answer, I'll pay you $50!" This catches the Construction Worker's attention, and he sees no end to this torment unless he plays, so he agrees to the game. 

The Engineer asks the first question. "What's the distance from the earth to the moon?" The Construction Worker doesn't say a word, but reaches into his wallet, pulls out a five-dollar bill and hands it to the Engineer.

Now, it's the Construction Worker's turn. He asks the Engineer "What goes up a hill with three legs, and comes down on four?" The Engineer looks up at him with a puzzled look. He takes out his laptop computer and searches all of his references. He taps into the Airphone with his modem and searches the net and the Library of Congress. Frustrated, he sends e-mail to his co-workers -- all to no avail. After about an hour, he wakes the Construction Worker and hands him $50. The Construction Worker politely takes the $50 and turns away to try to get back to sleep.

The Engineer, more than a little miffed, shakes the Construction Worker and asks, "Well, so what's the answer?" Without a word, the Construction Worker reaches into his wallet, hands the Engineer $5, and turns away to get back to sleep.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

Jerry,
I have a little different tack here. I don't believe it's surfactants thay are a different manifestation than a white haze. The fact that it's hazing inside not out tells me that most likely they're 2 different clear finishes ( my guess).

I use a lot of gel stains- only time I ever had problem is if the stain had not completely cured before application of clear. Sometimes gels take a couple days because they are heavier bodied than a normal penetrating stain. If it were cold or high humidity at time, that would add to the delay in cure.

The other thing is that it's possible that it was finished inside with clear lacquer over under cured gel stain which would lead to this as well.

I don't have much info, but seems that could be where the problem lies...

Bay Area Painting Contractor


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I read some of your initial posts about this....way back before this thread. Except for the bold print post, I'd say everyone welcomed you and was helpful. You did your initial posts on the end of someone elses that had nothing to do with your situation, so they were ignored because they were off topic.

Now, some did poke fun at your 3 bold print posts in a row, all saying the same thing.....I'm not sure how you think people would really truly react to this, I mean it *is* kinda funny, but I didn't see any mean spirited jokes. I think they were all just poking a little fun and now you seem to be offended by the poking. 

I think we all have made a few posting snafu's in our time, just roll with the punches dude. Really, how's anyone to know what you're wiping off, if it's moisture or something else. I have seen the inside of a house fog up like you said because the brick mason used full strength muriatic acid on the inside of the house. That's a possibility, but so are a dozen or two others. Without accurate details or pictures or something....we're not mindreaders...we can only give a semi educated guess or poke fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2007)

*hazing door*

It sounds like laquer blushing. It was done on a damp day probably. To test this apply an area of laquer thinner on the door if it goes away that is the problem. To solve the problem re-laquer the door on a dry day. Or worst case(as a last resort) strip the door and redo. Mike in Moab PS:Also it could be a poor quality waterborne poly. But that would look milky in the corners where it collects.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Therma tru doors, if you used there kit it comes with waterborne clear and a oil base stain, if thats the case I would say to that maybe the stain was not cured prior to the waterborne product being put on it. Pics would help.


----------



## SalG (Dec 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It sounds like laquer blushing. It was done on a damp day probably. To test this apply an area of laquer thinner on the door if it goes away that is the problem. To solve the problem re-laquer the door on a dry day. Or worst case(as a last resort) strip the door and redo. Mike in Moab PS:Also it could be a poor quality waterborne poly. But that would look milky in the corners where it collects.


+1 on Mike's assessment. Lacquer blushes in such a fashion . . . when applied on a cold, humid day . . . the humidity gets trapped under the outermost surface which cures before the humidity can evaporate. A LIGHT swipe with lacquer thinner on a rag can cure this, but wipe lightly and briskly, if you rag is too wet or sits on the surface even a short while (a slow, hard wipe), you can risk leaving a blemish and damaging the continuity of the finish . . .


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

SalG said:


> +1 on Mike's assessment. Lacquer blushes in such a fashion . . . when applied on a cold, humid day . . . the humidity gets trapped under the outermost surface which cures before the humidity can evaporate. A LIGHT swipe with lacquer thinner on a rag can cure this, but wipe lightly and briskly, if you rag is too wet or sits on the surface even a short while (a slow, hard wipe), you can risk leaving a blemish and damaging the continuity of the finish . . .



I"ll add that if it is laquer, another top coat under low humidity conditions will also release the moisture. Or for that matter, a cup filled with laquer thinner & a light spray will reactivate the laquer & let the moisture release.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I'll add a very simple yet probable possibility to what happened. I'll bet the can of clear coat was shaken violently before being applied. Lots of HO and even painters don't know that you NEVER shake a clear coat product, always stir with a paint stick. That very well may be your culprit, or over brushing. 

Shaking a clear coat can easily produce this haze and over brushing can too.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

It could be this problem has been solved...



The OP was over three years ago...:whistling


I'm just saying....:laughing::laughing:


----------

